# Tomato filled with egg TNT



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

I make these on Sunday when we don't go out for Breakfast. I like to serve them with brown sugar and Dijon coated thick baked bacon  I use  8 tomatoes which I hollow out dust with salt and pepper  fresh chopped parsley and any other seasonings you like now bake for 5min at 400.in a uncovered buttered  baking dish.  remove dish from oven and add an egg.to each tomato dot with butter sprinkle with basil keaves return to oven for 15 min, Sprinkle with parmesan and bake for 10 min more,
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 10, 2011)

that sounds yummy! i like baking eggs in a ramekin with cheese and potatoes and bacon, but yours sounds delish...i will try it this weekend!!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

jacky77 said:


> that sounds yummy! i like baking eggs in a ramekin with cheese and potatoes and bacon, but yours sounds delish...i will try it this weekend!!!


Great hope you like them
kadesma


----------



## Zereh (Mar 10, 2011)

mmm I don't think I've ever met an egg I didn't like. My little brain is already spinning with ideas. I've baked eggs in crusty little sourdough roles before but never in a tomato. This sounds delish!


----------



## spork (Mar 10, 2011)

I've never baked a cracked open egg in the oven.  My mind is spinning, too.

Kades, maybe I'm reading it wrong...
25 minutes total at 400 degrees following introduction of an egg.  Seems like a long time, but worth trying for a "hard-baked egg with cheese topping."


----------



## Zereh (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's the recipe I used to bake them in little bread bowls. The temp was a bit lower but the time for both is about the same. The eggs were done perfectly with creamy yolks and firm whites.

*Baked Eggs in Bread Bowls*
Adapted from Noble Pig, who was inspired by All You

crusty dinner rolls, as many as you want
large eggs – one for each roll
chopped fresh basil, parsley, chives, tarragon – anything you like
cream
salt and pepper
grated Parmesan cheese or gruyère , or anything sharp (old cheddar, Gouda, Asiago…)

Preheat the oven to 350F. Slice the top off of each roll and remove the bread inside, leaving just the crusty shell (don’t make it too thin-leave some bread in there for insurance against leaking). Place them on a baking sheet and crack an egg into each roll. 

Top each egg with some herbs, salt and pepper and about a teaspoon of cream. Sprinkle with Parmesan or other cheese. 

Bake for about 20 minutes, until eggs are set and bread is toasted. If you like, brush the tops of the buns with a little butter or oil and add them to the sheet about halfway through, to toast them as well.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

Zereh said:


> Here's the recipe I used to bake them in little bread bowls. The temp was a bit lower but the time for both is about the same. The eggs were done perfectly with creamy yolks and firm whites.
> 
> *Baked Eggs in Bread Bowls*
> Adapted from Noble Pig, who was inspired by All You
> ...


Thanks for sharing this look great. I'm a bog bread lover and think this would be great. Will be making someday next week after I come home from diaylisis.
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 10, 2011)

kadesma said:


> I make these on Sunday when we don't go out for Breakfast. I like to serve them with brown sugar and Dijon coated thick baked bacon  I use  8 tomatoes which I hollow out dust with salt and pepper  fresh chopped parsley and any other seasonings you like now bake for 5min at 400.in a uncovered buttered  baking dish.  remove dish from oven and add an egg.to each tomato dot with butter sprinkle with basil keaves return to oven for 15 min, Sprinkle with parmesan and bake for 10 min more,
> enjoy
> kadesma



Wow, Kades.  You sure do fancy!  That sounds soooo nice.

What do you do with the tomato "guts"?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

spork said:


> I've never baked a cracked open egg in the oven.  My mind is spinning, too.
> 
> Kades, maybe I'm reading it wrong...
> 25 minutes total at 400 degrees following introduction of an egg.  Seems like a long time, but worth trying for a "hard-baked egg with cheese topping."


You can lessen the temp or time on this one, it deprnds on how you like your eggs, and you need to watch the cheese to make sure it melts on top. i think any cheese you really like and that melts easily will be great. Let me know how it turns out for you.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Thanks for sharing this look great. I'm a big bread lover and think this would be great. Will be making someday next week after I come home from diaylisis.kades


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

kadesma said:


> when I use romas I save and freeze the guts til I have enough to put in the oven with evoo,salt,pepper and herbs and garlic then use it in pasta sauce with sauteed mushrooms chopped onion,flat leaf parsley and herbs the roasting gives the tomatoes a wonderful sweet taste I love.
> kades


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 10, 2011)

Dang!  How many people do you usually cook for?  

Cooking for myself,  I just don't go there, but you, Kades, make me drool (slobber).


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Dang!  How many people do you usually cook for?
> 
> Cooking for myself,  I just don't go there, but you, Kades, make me drool (slobber).


Iusually cook for all the kids and grand kids on the weekends and 4-5 of them during the week. The tomatoes I make roasted I put in containers freeze and pull them out when the mood strikes. Husband has been having to help me after my stroke but things are looking up and I'm better every day. I bet it's a pain cooking for 1 I know at times It's so hard to make something just for one but I'm getting the hang of for 2
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds wonderful, I love tomatoes and eggs.  Usually salsa and eggs, but this sounds fun.

I have some Campari tomatoes I need to use up...a tomato quiche would be nice!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds wonderful, I love tomatoes and eggs.  Usually salsa and eggs, but this sounds fun.
> 
> I have some Campari tomatoes I need to use up...a tomato quiche would be nice!


how about tomato pie.In one prebaked pie shell baked at425 for 5 min.reduce heat to 400 cover bottom of shell with peeled tomato sliced about 3 should  cover. sprinkle with salt,pepper 1/2 tea of basil and fresh chives about1/4 cup. combine1/4 cup mayo with1 cuo sharp grated cheddar.spread mixture evenly over tomato slices make sure to seal edges of pie crust completely and bake 35 min.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2011)

kadesma said:


> how about tomato pie.In one prebaked pie shell baked at425 for 5 min.reduce heat to 400 cover bottom of shell with peeled tomato sliced about 3 should cover. sprinkle with salt,pepper 1/2 tea of basil and fresh chives about1/4 cup. combine1/4 cup mayo with1 cuo sharp grated cheddar.spread mixture evenly over tomato slices make sure to seal edges of pie crust completely and bake 35 min.
> kades


 
Oh that sounds good too!  Thanks, Kades!  I'll make a little one...just for me.  Shrek doesn't like cooked tomatoes...he's weird!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Wow, Kades.  You sure do fancy!  That sounds soooo nice.
> 
> What do you do with the tomato "guts"?



I recently came across a similar recipe at my Danish cooking site: Bagte tomater med æg med billede fra Alletiders Kogebog

In that recipe you chop up a bunch of fresh herbs, some garlic, the tomato innards, and put it at the bottom of the baking dish. Then put the tomato with the egg on top of the innards mixture, and bake.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 11, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I recently came across a similar recipe at my Danish cooking site: Bagte tomater med æg med billede fra Alletiders Kogebog
> 
> In that recipe you chop up a bunch of fresh herbs, some garlic, the tomato innards, and put it at the bottom of the baking dish. Then put the tomato with the egg on top of the innards mixture, and bake.


Will check it out. I love tomatoes in any way shape or formThanks taxlady
kades


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Will check it out. I love tomatoes in any way shape or formThanks taxlady
> kades



It's surprisingly close to your recipe, though no cheese.

If you want any help with the translation, let me know. I just checked the result from Google translate. I think it mostly makes sense. It translates the tomato innards as "giblets" 

The only thing it got really wrong: "serve with toasted bread" translated to "serve with roasted beans".


----------

